# Dermatofibroma Pathology Code 88304 vs 88305



## kheimerman (Jun 27, 2018)

Wondering what other coder's opinions are on whether to choose 88304 or 88305 for the pathology of a dermatofibroma.  Lipomas and soft tissue tumors are clearly marked as being 88304, but that is soft tissue.  Dermatofibroma are benign skin tumors.  Thanks is advance for any input on this query!


----------



## ellzeycoding (Sep 13, 2018)

I'd use 88305.  It's a benign tumor of the skin.  Also called fibrous histiocytoma

http://laboratory-manager.advanceweb.com/cpt-coding-for-soft-tissue-tumors/


----------



## kheimerman (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for responding AND the attached article.  I surely do appreciate it!


----------

